
Computer pioneer Ken Olsen dies - ohjeez
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2011/02/08/computer_pioneer_ken_olsen_dies/
======
tshtf
_Globe Staff / February 8, 2011_

~~~
ohjeez
This went around Facebook... and in every case it took three or four people
looking at the article to notice how old it was.

As one friend wrote: "_Still_ dead."

